# Velo Orange Campeur (Touring) Frames - Another option...



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

_



The Campeur, as the name suggests, is a touring bike for paved, or unpaved, roads. It can carry a substantial load for long unsupported trips, yet handles beautifully even with no load. In fact, it makes a nice gravel racer.

Click to expand...

_A little more detail at the Velo Orange blog.

Andrew


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

that crankset is blingy as heck

like jewelry


----------

